# Compatibilité alim HS power mac G5



## tyzef44 (9 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

je possède un Power Mac G5 Dual 2,7Ghz (début 2005) dont l'alim 600W vient de griller.
Model SA1047 - Part F9749F/A - Sérial 3T543H05THL.
Mac ne fournie plus l'alim car modèle trop ancien.
C'est mon outil de travail, il est donc urgent pour moi de trouver une solution.

Il me reste donc la solution de l'alim d'occasion mais je ne sais pas si elles sont toutes compatibles avec mon Mac.

Sous mon Mac sur le cache de l'Alim, il est marqué:
ModelN°A1047 - EMCN° 2061
100-120V/ 200-240V~6,5A/3,5A - 50-60Hz

J'ai trouvé sur le net une alim d'occasion dont le vendeur indique:
Model PA-6601-1 / Part N° 614-0225
Sérial Number Z23471W3P25C

Le vendeur l'indique compatible avec les modèles suivants:
Power Mac G5 - 1,8 et Dual 2,0Ghz / M9031LL/a - M9032LL/A - A1047 - 1969
Power Mac G5 juin 04 - Dual 1,8-2,0-2,5 et 2,7Ghz /M9454LL/A - M9455LL/A - M9457LL/A - A1047 - 1969 C

On y retrouve bien la référence A1047 de mon mac mais pas la référence M9749xx/A ni l'EMCN°2061 mais un EMCN°1969 ou 1969C qui correspond à des Macs plus anciens que le mien.

Quelqu'un saurit-il me dire si je peux utiliser cette alim en remplacement de la mienne sans risque d'endommager mon Mac, ou si elles ne sont pas compatibles ???

Et dans ce cas, qu'elle référence d'alim dois-je trouver pour remplacer la mienne???

Merci d'avance


----------



## Invité (9 Février 2011)

Essaie déjà de savoir combien de Watt fait l'alim que tu as vu.
Si elle fait 600W au moins et :
Les connecteurs sont très certainement identiques. Mais demande une photo des connecteurs pour vérifier.

Ca doit fonctionner.


----------



## tyzef44 (9 Février 2011)

L'alim fait 600W comme la mienne.

Mais pour le reste je n'ai qu'une photo globale de l'alim, et la mienne n'est pas encore démontée donc pour la comparaison c'est difficile.


----------

